# THICC: STRAWBERRY SQUEEZECAKE



## method1 (17/8/20)

Meet your new *squeeze!
THICC Strawberry SQUEEZECAKE!*
A toasty *pop-tart* filled with rich and creamy *strawberry cheesecake ice-cream!*

Distributed by Mr. Hardwick's​

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## method1 (3/9/20)

Available now!

https://www.mrhardwicks.com/collections/classic/products/thicc-strawberry-squeezecake

List of stockists to follow

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Wimmas (18/9/20)

Anybody tried this yet?

Any vape shops with stock? 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Halfdaft (18/9/20)

Wimmas said:


> Anybody tried this yet?
> 
> Any vape shops with stock?
> 
> Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk


Also patiently waiting for a reply

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (18/9/20)

Wimmas said:


> Anybody tried this yet?
> 
> Any vape shops with stock?
> 
> Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk





Halfdaft Customs said:


> Also patiently waiting for a reply



https://www.mrhardwicks.com/products/thicc-strawberry-squeezecake

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Wimmas (18/9/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> https://www.mrhardwicks.com/products/thicc-strawberry-squeezecake


I am aware it is sold on their site, but I do not want to buy one bottle and pay shipping.

I want to walk into one of my local vape shops and buy it. 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Halfdaft (18/9/20)

I may have to wait a bit until I need to make a bigger order

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (18/9/20)

Also saw The Vape Guy (Tzaneen) has in stock.
@BumbleBee 
https://www.vapeguy.co.za/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (18/9/20)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## method1 (18/9/20)

Wimmas said:


> Anybody tried this yet?
> 
> Any vape shops with stock?
> 
> Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk



Are you in Roodepoort? Vape Odyssey in Roodepoort has stock.

Shop 4, 47 Cutten Street
Horizon
Roodepoort
064 873 2852

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1 (18/9/20)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Also patiently waiting for a reply



Let me know what area you're in, thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wimmas (18/9/20)

method1 said:


> Are you in Roodepoort? Vape Odyssey in Roodepoort has stock.
> 
> Shop 4, 47 Cutten Street
> Horizon
> ...


Thank you very much, will pop in tomorrow and get me a bottle! 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## method1 (18/9/20)

Wimmas said:


> Thank you very much, will pop in tomorrow and get me a bottle!
> 
> Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk



Great, let us know how you like it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Halfdaft (18/9/20)

method1 said:


> Are you in Roodepoort? Vape Odyssey in Roodepoort has stock.
> 
> Shop 4, 47 Cutten Street
> Horizon
> ...


Looks like I’m getting a bottle tomorrow

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## method1 (18/9/20)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Looks like I’m getting a bottle tomorrow



Thanks, enjoy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1 (19/9/20)

@Halfdaft Customs @Wimmas 

Did you guys come right at Odyssey?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Halfdaft (19/9/20)

method1 said:


> @Halfdaft Customs @Wimmas
> 
> Did you guys come right at Odyssey?


Unfortunately the day got away from me, will be heading through ASAP!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## method1 (23/9/20)

THICC Strawberry Squeezecake now in stock at Vape King. 

https://www.vapeking.co.za/mr-hardwicks-thicc-strawberry-squeezecake-120ml-2mg.html

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

